# ne (partitivo)



## Jacobtm

Come van?

Me interesa mucho si hay un equivalente de "ne" en español. Hasta ahora he olvidado casi todo de mi Italiano, pero no he olvidado tan útil es "ne". Si yo recuerdo, se usa así: "No ne hai voglia di questa mierda".

Después de unos años de estudios, no me parece que hay un equivalente, pero la esperanza ya vive...


----------



## Larroja

Hola Jacobtm, 
no, en español no existe un equivalente porque no os sirve.
Mira, tengo aquí la contraportada del libro que estoy leyendo, y dice: 
"_Una matemático famoso muere en circunstancias extrañas. Uno de los hijos acusa a su madre *haber *planeado la muerte_".
Traducción: "_Un matematico famoso muore in circostanze strane. Uno dei figli accusa la madre di *averne *pianificato la morte_". 
Allí nosotros ponemos ese "ne" para subrayar que la muerte es del matemático, ese "ne" tiene función pronominal; aunque el sentido común lo entienda perfectamente que quien se ha muerto es el matemático, nuestra costumbre gramatical es de subrayarlo. El español tiene otras redundancias, pero ésta del "ne" no. Espero haber sido clara...
Además, tu frase está equivocada.



Jacobtm said:


> "No ne hai voglia di questa mierda".



Así es correcta, pero observa:
- Hai voglia di questa merda?
- No, non *ne *ho voglia.


----------



## Jacobtm

Larroja,

Muchas gracias por la explicación y las correcciones. Claro que sí he olvidado casi todo de mi Italiano...


----------



## gatogab

Jacobtm said:


> Larroja,
> 
> Muchas gracias por la explicación y las correcciones. Claro que sí he olvidado casi todo de mi Italiano...


Ya recuperarás, que el idioma italiano es como la bici.
Así nos mandarás contextos un poco menos


----------



## Jacobtm

Bueno, pero me quedo un poco confundido. Por ejemplo, en español, yo diría, como un aviso:

No quieres nada de esta comida mala. (de hecho yo diría "mierda" pero...)

En Italiano, no usaría "ne" en este contexto? Como se diría como un aviso?

Non hai voglia di niente di questa cibo scarsa


----------



## gatogab

Avviso:
Non mangiare. Cibi avariati.


----------



## Jacobtm

gatogab said:


> Avviso:
> Non mangiare. Cibi avariati.



¿Se lo diría a un amigo, o en forma de un aviso púbilco?


----------



## gatogab

Jacobtm said:


> ¿Se lo diría a un amigo, o en forma de un aviso púbilco?


 All'amico: Non mangiare quei cibi, sono avariati.


----------



## Jacobtm

Mil grazie Gatogab


----------



## honeyheart

La propuesta de Gatogab es buena, pero me parece que la frase de Jacobtm tiene un sentido sarcástico, es decir, la comida a la que él hace referencia puede estar en buen estado, pero, aun así, ser una mierda (tengamos en cuenta que él es de Estados Unidos, y ya sabemos cómo y cuánto los norteamericanos usan la palabra "shit" ).



Jacobtm said:


> Bueno, pero me quedo un poco confundido. Por ejemplo, en español, yo diría, como un aviso:
> 
> No quieres nada de esta comida mala. (de hecho yo diría "mierda" pero...)
> 
> En Italiano, no usaría "ne" en este contexto? Como se diría como un aviso?
> 
> Non hai voglia di niente di questa cibo scarsa


Mis sugerencias (de acuerdo a cómo lo pretende expresar Jacobtm) serían:

_"Non vuoi mangiare niente di questa merda, credimi"
"Questo cibo è merda, non ne vuoi niente, credimi"
_ 
(Agregué el "credimi" para darles a las frases el sentido que tienen en Estados Unidos esta clase de avisos, coloquialmente.)


----------



## Larroja

honeyheart said:


> _"Non vuoi mangiare niente di questa merda, credimi"
> "Questo cibo è merda, non ne vuoi niente, credimi"
> _
> (Agregué el "credimi" para darles a las frases el sentido que tienen en Estados Unidos esta clase de avisos, coloquialmente.)



Pero estas frases no suenan muy italianas, credimi...  Para empezar, ese "credimi" puesto ahí, así, suena rarísimo, y tampoco lo demás es correcto. Lo correcto sería: 

_Non mangiare niente di questa  merda, credimi!_
_Questo cibo è una __ __merda, non mangiar*ne*, credimi!_

Y en la última frase he utilizado ese *ne* que tanto le gusta a Jacobtm.  

EDIT: En esta última frase, el ne italiano en español es lo/la: 
_ Esta comida es una mierda, no *la *comas, ¡créeme!_


----------



## gatogab

No entiendo el significado de estas dos frases:
_



"Non vuoi mangiare niente di questa merda, credimi"

Click to expand...

_


> _"Questo cibo è merda, non ne vuoi niente, credimi"_


 

Non ho usato la parola _'mierda'_ non perche abbia la puzza al naso, ma perche non vedo cosa c'entra con l'intenzione della frase iniziale.
Ma se la volete a tutti costi, ecco la mia proposta:
"All'amico: Non mangiare quei cibi, è merda".

Dichiaro che, mentre sistemavo il mio contributo, Larroja pubblicaba il suo.


----------



## Larroja

Ciao Gato, 
nemmeno a me piace associare il cibo a qualcosa di così diverso per funzione e appetibilità, ciò non toglie che associare una cosa negativa (non solo un cibo cattivo) a una merda è piuttosto comune, per quanto inelegante e sconsigliato da usare. Per esempio: 
- il mio nuovo lavoro è una merda; 
- quest'aggeggio è una merda, non funziona; 
- come va? una  merda...

E chiudo qui sennò dobbiamo aprire un altro thread.


----------



## honeyheart

Larroja said:


> Pero estas frases no suenan muy italianas


Sí, estoy de acuerdo, por eso aclaré que propuse esas versiones "de acuerdo a cómo lo pretende expresar Jacobtm".



Larroja said:


> y tampoco lo demás es correcto. Lo correcto sería:
> 
> _Non mangiare niente di questa  merda, __credimi!_
> _Questo cibo è una __ __merda, non mangiar*ne*, _credimi!


En estas frases ya no es necesario decir "creeme", porque son oraciones imperativas: vos le decís que no coma y listo.  Las otras frases, en cambio,  son afirmaciones que se expresan como un consejo, para prevenir a alguien sobre algo desagradable:

_- Che, ¿qué fue ese escándalo que hubo ayer en la oficina?
*- No querés saber, creeme...*_


----------



## herreros

Larroja said:


> Hola Jacobtm,
> no, en español no existe un equivalente porque no os sirve.
> Mira, tengo aquí la contraportada del libro que estoy leyendo, y dice:
> "_Una matemático famoso muere en circunstancias extrañas. Uno de los hijos acusa a su madre *haber *planeado la muerte_".
> Traducción: "_Un matematico famoso muore in circostanze strane. Uno dei figli accusa la madre di *averne *pianificato la morte_".
> Allí nosotros ponemos ese "ne" para subrayar que la muerte es del matemático, ese "ne" tiene función pronominal; aunque el sentido común lo entienda perfectamente que quien se ha muerto es el matemático, nuestra costumbre gramatical es de subrayarlo. El español tiene otras redundancias, pero ésta del "ne" no. Espero haber sido clara...
> Además, tu frase está equivocada.
> 
> 
> 
> Así es correcta, pero observa:
> - Hai voglia di questa merda?
> - No, non *ne *ho voglia.




Hola Jacobtm!
Muy buena explicación la tuya.
Sólo por curiosidad, ¿qué redundancias hay en español que e parecan a la del italiano"ne"?
Gracias.
Un saludo!!


----------



## symposium

No entiendo porque todos siguen diciendo que el "ne" es redundante, es decir, que se podrìa eliminar sin que el sentido de la frase cambie. No me parece redundante, cuando aparece es indispensable. Es verdad que a veces aunque se elimine el sentido de la frase puede ser igualmente comprensible, pero es como decir que si el verbo de una frase cualquiera, o una preposiciòn se pueden eliminar sin que a pesar de eso no se logre comprender el significado, en general los verbos o las preposiciones son superfluos...


----------



## palomamapola

La función del _ne _(o de cualquier otra partícula) redundante es, la mayoría de las veces, enfática y coloquial. Le da familiaridad a la frase. A menudo, antes de introducir el objeto (reiterado), se pone una coma:

_*Ne* vuoi un po'*,* di questa roba?
_
Es como si se omitiera el objeto con el _ne_, pero se especificara luego, para que no queden dudas, o para hacer hincapié y darle énfasis al "questa roba".


Y sobre el uso de _merda _en la frase "Esta comida es una _mierda_", aunque no estaría del todo mal una traducción literal, diría en italiano:

_Questo cibo *è una schifezza*
Questo cibo *fa schifo*
Questo cibo *fa cagare
*_
E per renderle ancora più colloquiali ed enfatiche, ci sta sempre bene la forma _'sto _("questo"):_ *'Sto* cibo fa cagare! _


----------



## symposium

Pero tu ejemplo "ne vuoi un po', di questa roba?" no es el uso estandard de "ne". Como tu dijiste, es una forma coloquial, a lo mejor la mayorìa de la gente dirìa simplemente "Vuoi un po' di questa roba?". El uso estandard de "ne" es "Maria ha cinque mele e Mario NE ha tre" o "Se Maria ha cinque mele e NE mangia due, quante glieNE restano?" ¿Podrìas decir "Se Maria ha cinque mele e mangia due, quante gli restano?"? ¿Te parece correcto y comprensibile?


----------



## palomamapola

symposium said:


> Pero tu ejemplo "ne vuoi un po', di questa roba?" no es el uso estandard de "ne". Como tu dijiste, es una forma coloquial, a lo mejor la mayorìa de la gente dirìa simplemente "Vuoi un po' di questa roba?". El uso estandard de "ne" es "Maria ha cinque mele e Mario NE ha tre" o "Se Maria ha cinque mele e NE mangia due, quante glieNE restano?" ¿Podrìas decir "Se Maria ha cinque mele e mangia due, quante gli restano?"? ¿Te parece correcto y comprensibile?



¿Con "no es el uso estándar de _ne_" te refieres al hecho de que es redundante e innecesario? En eso estamos de acuerdo, o quizás no haya entendido la diferencia con las otras frases que has propuesto, si es que solo hablamos de función gramatical. 

_Se Maria ha 5 mele e ne mangia 2, quante glie*ne *restano _("di mele")_?
Glie*ne *restano, di mele, a Maria?

Ho preparato del tofu. *Ne *vuoi un po' _("di tofu")_?
*Ne *vuoi assaggiare un po', di tofu?
_
Ripetendo dopo la particella _ne_ il complemento che questa sostituisce, non si tratterebbe di una dislocazione a destra che serve semplicemente ad enfatizzare? O magari il suo uso è un localismo: dalle mie parti questo tipo di frasi sono frequenti e naturalissime, ma potrebbe non esserlo altrove. 
Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa? Oppure mi sono persa qualche distinzione grammaticale?

Un saluto, intanto


----------



## symposium

palomamapola said:


> _Ho preparato del tofu. *Ne *vuoi un po' _("di tofu")_?
> *Ne *vuoi assaggiare un po', di tofu?_


Non capisco: questi due esempi ti sembrano uguali? Togliendo il "ne" dal primo ottieni: "Ho preparato del tofu. Vuoi un po'?" (di che cosa?). Nel secondo è evidentemente superfluo, visto che nella stessa frase il complemento di specificazione è già espresso.


----------



## palomamapola

symposium said:


> Non capisco: questi due esempi ti sembrano uguali? Togliendo il "ne" dal primo ottieni: "Ho preparato del tofu. Vuoi un po'?" (di che cosa?). Nel secondo è evidentemente superfluo, visto che nella stessa frase il complemento di specificazione è già espresso.



Mi sembrano uguali nella funzione grammaticale che svolge il _ne_. La sola differenza è, come abbiamo detto entrambi, che nella seconda frase l'uso del _ne _è semplicemente enfatico, e per tanto superfluo e non necessario, mentre la prima frase non sta in piedi senza il _ne_.

Intendi questo, giusto? Altrimenti non capisco la differenza tra i due contesti per quanto riguarda la funzione del _ne_ e i complementi che può sostituire.


----------



## Neuromante

Palomamapola.. sin ninguna intención de atacarte, que quede claro, al contrario... leyendo tu último comentario junto con el que me pusiste con respecto a por/para  (Y que leí no hace ni un minuto, por eso lo tengo tan fresco) creo que no eres consciente de las enormes diferencias que en un idioma puede haber donde tú (con una estructura mental de otro idioma) sólo ves un "pequeño" matiz, que se puede resolver con el contexto, o algo superfluo y redundante.
Desde el español las cosas que propones tienen sentido, desde el italiano no.


----------



## palomamapola

@Neuromante, siempre están bienvenidas las correcciones y las críticas constructivas. De hecho, en este caso he reconocido mi límite pidiendo explicaciones a @symposium sobre la diferencia en la función del _ne_ en las dos frases. Hasta donde yo llego, sin tener más aclarariones, me parecen lo mismo (y no digo que lo sean). Por eso quedo a la espera de que alguien me diga "Estás equivocada, porque aquí _ne _significa X, y ahí significa Y". Simplemente esto. 



Neuromante said:


> Desde el español las cosas que propones tienen sentido, desde el italiano no.



¿Podrías aclarar esto?

(El caso de _por_/_para _no tiene nada que ver con este: ahí puede que sea un límite interpretativo, al no ser el español mi lengua materna, y te agradecería que lo aclararas en el otro hilo; aquí, en cambio, al ser nativa, lo que se me escapa es la explicación y la descripción gramatical detrás del uso de unas frases que me resultan, como es obvio, totalmente familiares)


----------



## symposium

Lo que yo contestaba era la adfirmaciòn de Larroja, herreros y tuya que "ne" es una partìcula redundante, es decir que se podrìa hacer sin ella. Larroja escribiò que, como se puede comprender el sentido de la frase aunque se quite el "ne", entonces el "ne" es superfluo. Pero esto es absurdo. Es como si yo diciera que, porque se comprende que si digo "tengo dolor cabeza" lo que quiero decir es que me duele la cabeza, entonces "de" es una preposiciòn superflua. Y contestè tu ejemplo "Ne vuoi un po', di tofu" porque en ello el complemento di specificazione està expresado dos veces, y es obvio que podrìamos eliminar uno de los dos.


----------



## palomamapola

Entonces, @symposium, estamos diciendo lo mismo. Es a lo que me refería: la función es la misma. En un caso es necesario porque sustituye al complemento; en el otro, es redundante porque el complemento ya está expresado. Lo cual no quiere decir que el _ne_ sea, por definición, redundante.


----------



## Uticens678

symposium said:


> […]Y *contestè* tu ejemplo […]


Chiedo scusa a tutti per la domanda probabilmente stupida, ma in spagnolo _contestar_ non vuol dire sempre e solo "rispondere" ? Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## symposium

Ops, paloma, adesso mi è venuto il dubbio che forse quando dicevi che il "ne" è ridondante stavi parlando solo di quello nella frase all'inizio thread, e non in generale... 
Uticens, hai ragione, ho sbagliato verbo!


----------

